# 10 great things about the upcoming 5D Mark V



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2017)

You read the headline correctly... the Mark V.

Many of us have said that we will keep our 5D Mark III bodies and wait for the 5D Mark V if there is to be one.

Here are what I see as ten great things about the Mark V and it isn't even out or being talked about yet:

1. There is plenty of time to save the cash needed to make the upgrade.
2. It will probably clock 10 FPS.
3. Instead of plastic, carbon fiber will be used to cover the outside of the body except for where the grippy parts go (exotic looking).
4. When the battery door is opened there will be a whoosh sound and vapor caused by liquid nitrogen in the cooling pipes will come out. The liquid nitrogen will be used to cool the 16k video functionality and to keep a positive internal pressure compared to the outside world for dust protection.
5. Built in RF transmitter for flash.
6. Interchangeable focus screens able to be chosen at purchase. No sending the camera out to change the screen.
7. Articulating touch screen.
8. In camera IS for those non-IS lenses we own. In camera IS is disabled for the IS lenses we own or can be used if IS is disabled on the lens.
9. 100% sealed for underwater functionality with specifically designed lenses.
10. At the time of this release the 1DX Mark II will be an affordable alternative.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 20, 2017)

*Re: 10 great things about the 5D Mark V*

LOL, you just had to be the first talking about the 5D V, right?


----------



## LDS (Feb 20, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 6. Interchangeable focus screens able to be chosen at purchase. No sending the camera out to change the screen.



Only? I hoped for an interchangeable viewfinder - still fully weather sealed when mounted - giving the option of an EVF or OVF (and maybe an hybrid one), in different configurations (waist level included).


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2017)

Ahh, now I see, Canon wants to emulate the Lincoln Continental naming scheme!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2017)

Already out of date - liquid helium is used in the best cooling systems, not liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Already out of date - liquid helium is used in the best cooling systems, not liquid nitrogen.



Yes, but Canon doesn't want to contribute to the ship jumping SonyFanBoy huffers.


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 20, 2017)

i know for a fact that it will have quantum entanglement focus tracking....
and auto-flex sensor that microadjusts the corners of any attached lens... after microadjusting the center...

later...
the mark VI will transform from a small flip cell phone to full size 5 series body...
when it senses you observing it...
...not the mk V....this feature is not ready

but the mk V wont have spot meter tracking....either


----------



## C4RBON (Feb 20, 2017)

As long as it still uses LP-E6/N batteries...


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2017)

C4RBON said:


> As long as it still uses LP-E6/N batteries...



Nope. Miniature hydrogen fuel cell. I said battery door in my post. I meant fuel cell dock door. Sorry.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 20, 2017)

I think it will have multiple L lenses already attached......something like this:


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 20, 2017)

1. The LCD screen will be replaced with and multi-angle holographic generator.
2. The output ports will be expanded to include a base plate interface and will include fiber optics that support uncompressed 16K video.
3. An optional battery grip will include eight card slots and an embedded 12 core processor that interface with the new optical port. There will be a secret optical "service port" that Magic Lantern will find.
4. A to D conversion will be utilize optical pathways that eliminate noise.
5. The classic battery compartment design will change to a compartment aligned vertically in the front of the handgrip and will accommodate two LP-E6 batteries in a tray.
6 The back plate of the body will be interchangeable for upgrading imaging devices, custom astro-chips, and 35 mm film.
7. A 1.5 to 5X digital zoom will be added. This was requested by prime lens users that didn't want to be exposed as having owned a zoom lens.
8. For theft protection, the on/off switch will be replaced with a touch pad that reads your finger print.
9. A small rear facing lens will be added for selfies.
10. One new programmable button is added. In the "tools" menu, assign this new button to answer your phone while you continue to shoot.(Bluetooth interface)


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 20, 2017)

I can promise you one thing. The 5DV will be hugely disappointing to the fanboys at launch, but about 3-6 months later, those same people will buy one, use one, and then talk about how it's the greatest camera ever  ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2017)

mackguyver said:


> I can promise you one thing. The 5DV will be hugely disappointing to the fanboys at launch, but about 3-6 months later, those same people will buy one, use one, and then talk about how it's the greatest camera ever  ;D



Apply to any Canon lens or body, rinse and repeat


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2017)

mackguyver said:


> I can promise you one thing. The 5DV will be hugely disappointing to the fanboys at launch, but about 3-6 months later, those same people will buy one, use one, and then talk about how it's the greatest camera ever  ;D



This is one FanBoy who is never disappointed in anything but my camera gear fund.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 20, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I can promise you one thing. The 5DV will be hugely disappointing to the fanboys at launch, but about 3-6 months later, those same people will buy one, use one, and then talk about how it's the greatest camera ever  ;D
> ...



I second that.. I wasn't even disappointed by my 17-40


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 20, 2017)

somebody was bored :


----------



## rjbray01 (Feb 20, 2017)

and, 2 years before its release, Canon are going to publish all their lens-camera auto-focus protocols so that Sigma, Tamron and the like will no longer have to guess them ... and there will be an open, competitive lens market too


----------



## Joe M (Feb 20, 2017)

Built-in RF transmitter is something the mark4 should have had but if it did, no one would want to buy the mark5. You did forget though, to mention the new improved (in the slightest bit hardly measurable) 24-105 mk3 kit lens.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 20, 2017)

Not sure about the Mark V but I'm really looking forward to a 5dsr II with the updated sensor tech...


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Not sure about the Mark V but I'm really looking forward to a 5dsr II with the updated sensor tech...



+1


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 22, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 2. It will probably clock 10 FPS.



^^ This ^^ 

Because everyone only shooting stills will buy a 6D2 over a 5D4 when they are only 1 fps and a few MP apart. IMHO, Canon really dropped the ball with the 7 fps nerfing of the 5D4. 

I recognize there is a mountain of other things that make a 5D rig worth its $3500 asking, but feature differentiation in the 'horsepower specs' (resolution, fps, AF points, etc.) is still needed. 

- A


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2017)

The AF of the 5DIV is awesome - I get shots of birds in flight in focus much better than I ever have before with the 7DII and 5DIII. Bird photographers like Jack complained about the weakness of the 6D for BIF, and I bet the 6DII will similarly lag behind the 5DIV.


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The AF of the 5DIV is awesome -* I get shots of birds in flight in focus much better than I ever have before* with the 7DII and 5DIII. Bird photographers like Jack complained about the weakness of the 6D for BIF, and I bet the 6DII will similarly lag behind the 5DIV.


Alan do you refer to the 5DIV+400IIDO+2XIII combination? If yes can you please elaborate?
Do you use Back Button Focusing for example (or not= Shutter button), 65 points or say 1+4, release or focus priority (1st and subsequent photos) etc.


----------



## michi (Feb 23, 2017)

I went from the 5DII to the 5DIV. I love that new camera. Image quality is really amazing. I find myself having to do half the Photoshop work that I had to with the 5DII. Great accurate colors. I don't even need noise reduction at ISO 800. And the 5DIV is my first camera which reliably focuses the old EF 85mm 1.8. I didn't even bother using it on my prior cameras, never got sharp shots with it. It's also my first camera with Wifi/NFC. So much fun to be out and about and to be able to send a picture to someone anywhere in the world immediately. I'm in no rush to see the 5DV...


----------



## pwp (Feb 23, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2. It will probably clock 10 FPS.
> ...



It took until shooting three swim meets this week to see the very real value in even slight increases in FPS rate. The old now retired 1D MkIV (10 fps) and 7DII (10 fps) were my core action photography pair. Last week I got a 1DX MkI and 12 fps really adds value. Just so long as the buffer can clear fast enough...this is where the 1DX obviously slays the 7DII. 

The OP's mythical 5DV would have some alien tech I imagine that would handle the buffer at 10 FPS, as it would probably exceed 5DIV's 30mpx. 8)

-pw


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 23, 2017)

pwp said:


> It took until shooting three swim meets this week to see the very real value in even slight increases in FPS rate. The old now retired 1D MkIV (10 fps) and 7DII (10 fps) were my core action photography pair. Last week I got a 1DX MkI and 12 fps really adds value. Just so long as the buffer can clear fast enough...this is where the 1DX obviously slays the 7DII.
> 
> The OP's mythical 5DV would have some alien tech I imagine that would handle the buffer at 10 FPS, as it would probably exceed 5DIV's 30mpx. 8)
> 
> -pw



Not alien tech at all. Assuming it's a modest res bump in 4-5 years (say 36 MP), Canon could easily cover the 36x10 data throughput if they just put a second chip into the 5D line. The 7D and 5DS line each get two chips while the 5D line has always settled for just one -- so it's strictly a business decision (i.e. 5D5 production cost) as far as throughput goes. 

But there's also more to it than the buffer. 10 fps would likely drive a pricier mirror/shutter setup than what we currently have in the 5D line, but there's no way of knowing that unless someone either (a) confirms the 5D4 has the same mirror/shutter hardware as either the 1DX1 or 1DX2 (unlikely, I presume) or (b) someone like ML jailbreaks the 5D4 and finds a way to test > 7 fps use (good luck on that!).

So can Canon put out a 9-10 fps FF rig in a 5D footprint? Undoubtedly. _Do they need to do it?_ With the 5D4, they decided they didn't. But in 4-5 years time everything (seemingly) will be 7-8 fps or higher, so I think it's a safe bet a 5D5 will see a nice bump in fps.

- A


----------



## tron (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the Mark V but I'm really looking forward to a 5dsr II with the updated sensor tech...
> ...


+2  I have been so long without 5DsR that I think now I had better wait for the next one...


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 2, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You read the headline correctly... the Mark V.
> Many of us have said that we will keep our 5D Mark III bodies and wait for the 5D Mark V if there is to be one.
> Here are what I see as ten great things about the Mark V and it isn't even out or being talked about yet:



All that, and the 5DV (confusing name…) won't use CFast or anything faster than 160 MB/sec.


----------



## tcmatthews (Mar 2, 2017)

A huge chorus of disappointment and rage. It will be only a token upgrade to the Canon 5D IV and they will remove the CF card interface. But I agree with makguyver


mackguyver said:


> ... about 3-6 months later, those same people will buy one, use one, and then talk about how it's the greatest camera ever  ;D


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 2, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You read the headline correctly... the Mark V.
> 
> Many of us have said that we will keep our 5D Mark III bodies and wait for the 5D Mark V if there is to be one.
> 
> ...




I don't think so, lets see if a new LCD focus screen, support for cf 2, better touch screen, maybe just maybe finally true 4k (by that time 8k or the next best K will be standard), better weather sealing, NFC, better wireless transfer, 9fps, better Dual Pixel RAW,New sensor MP may look like what happened to the mk 3 jump from mark 2 , new digi 7, better iso, dynamic range should be top of the line, more focus points. canon don't change much im not expecting anything major just the areas that needs the improvement.


----------

